# AAPC study guide or NAMAS?



## Sassijessie (Jan 7, 2015)

I apologize if this has been asked before, but I have the NAMAS CPMA study guide and I would like to know if I should have the AAPC instead/also? And if I have an older version (2013) should I get a newer one? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Jan 8, 2015)

I just recently took the CPMA exam and all I used to prepare for the exam was the AAPC study guide and I passed on my first attempt. I highly recommend it. I did not use the NAMAS one (I had read bad reviews on it).

The AAPC study guide was a very accurate portrayal of the exam and I found it extremely helpful.


----------



## Sassijessie (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Daniel for your response I appreciate it!


----------



## twizzle (Jan 8, 2015)

Daniel Rowden said:


> I just recently took the CPMA exam and all I used to prepare for the exam was the AAPC study guide and I passed on my first attempt. I highly recommend it. I did not use the NAMAS one (I had read bad reviews on it).
> 
> The AAPC study guide was a very accurate portrayal of the exam and I found it extremely helpful.



Daniel.

I sent you a PM on an unrelated subject


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 8, 2015)

*AAPC Study guide*

I too used only the AAPC study guide and passed the exam on the first try.  Never even considered using anything else.


----------



## sdelth4284 (Jan 8, 2015)

I used the AAPC study guide and passed on my first attempt. As far as versions go, I might contact AAPC and ask if there are any updates to the latest CPMA study guide. Otherwise it should have the same info.


----------



## akissi00 (Jan 14, 2015)

I had both study guides because I got the NAMAS one first and then decided to do the AAPC online course. I did review both before taking my test (last August) and passed on the first try. If I had to pick one or the other it would be the AAPC one hands down. It had more information and seemed to be more relevant to the test.


----------



## kavitha_karnam@yahoo.com (Jan 15, 2015)

*Cpma*

I want to take CPMA exam.Can anybody suggest me the books necessary to study other than study guide ?


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sitting for the CPMA exam in March and I enrolled in the online course through AAPC and have found it very informative and easy to understand. I'm working through the last chapter of case studies now. The course also came with 3 practice tests that I will be accessing frequently to prepare for my exam.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## geminimomx3 (Jan 19, 2015)

*CPMA course from AAPC*

I'm in the middle of the CPMA course from AAPC and am not 100% happy with it.  I've found errors both in the text and on the tests.  Unless you know a great deal about every type of coding, don't waste your time with this.  It really doesn't teach you much.


----------



## LoriCox (Feb 6, 2015)

*study guide*



kavitha_karnam@yahoo.com said:


> I want to take CPMA exam.Can anybody suggest me the books necessary to study other than study guide ?



@ Kavitha_karnam - I also read Deb Grider's Medical Record Auditor. I did find a few mistakes in it, but the fact that I found those made me feel more confident about the exam, and I too passed it on my first try.


----------

